# Why You Shouldn't Major In Or Work In STEM low [2:07:35]



## Crusile (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## STEVE GAMING (Sep 7, 2022)

TLDR?


----------



## GuyFromSingapore (Sep 7, 2022)

I'm still getting a Physics degree because Physics is my passion.


----------



## DHTrash (Sep 7, 2022)

Didn't watch but know it's cope already.


----------



## Shitfacegoodbod=mog (Sep 7, 2022)

STEVE GAMING said:


> TLDR?


tag me if someone tldr's


----------



## fruitgunpop (Sep 7, 2022)

Ain't watching that shit. 
Tag me for TLDR as well


----------



## Übermogger (Sep 7, 2022)

fruitgunpop said:


> Ain't watching that shit.
> Tag me for TLDR as well


Knowledge is Power​


----------



## Crusile (Sep 7, 2022)

GuyFromSingapore said:


> I'm still getting a Physics degree because Physics is my passion.





Shitfacegoodbod=mog said:


> tag me if someone tldr's





STEVE GAMING said:


> TLDR?


Dont waste your life energy on stem (hard science classes) and work a chill job like teacher or retail worker


----------



## incel194012940 (Sep 7, 2022)

Shitfacegoodbod=mog said:


> tag me if someone tldr's





Shitfacegoodbod=mog said:


> tag me if someone tldr's


At 26 min he say that teachers work less than tech

At 45 min he say that you will have to commute and that annoying 

I skip to 58 and he went on rant that you have to wear khakis in tech and that’s gay

but at wall mart you can just wear jeans 

Then 1 hour 25 min he say Asian man get more white woman than white man get Asian women


----------



## Crusile (Sep 7, 2022)

DHTrash said:


> Didn't watch but know it's cope already.


STEM victims are literally slaves. "STEM salaries" are inflated by intelligence, all geniuses get sucked into stem. even then the compensation is a joke for the amount of effort put in


----------



## Crusile (Sep 7, 2022)

Kill ur self if youve taken multiple university level hardscience classes asap


----------



## Shitfacegoodbod=mog (Sep 7, 2022)

true, i might teachermaxx ngl, fun job in demand and stable pay. teach lil niggas about looksmaxxing lol


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Sep 7, 2022)

incel194012940 said:


> Then 1 hour 25 min he say Asian man get more white woman than white man get Asian women


In other words, you may as well not watch the video.


----------



## fruitgunpop (Sep 7, 2022)

Crusile said:


> Dont waste your life energy on stem (hard science classes) and work a chill job like teacher or retail worker


Life is about seasons. 
Waste all the energy required rn to have a prosperous future for yourself then u can chill. 
This guy most likely don't take care of himself and is fat and balding


----------



## bara (Sep 7, 2022)

I don't understand.

What is the alternative.

An arts degree?


----------



## Tylermax (Sep 7, 2022)

GuyFromSingapore said:


> I'm still getting a Physics degree because Physics is my passion.


My best friend tryana get a degree in physics he is in his 5th year and decided to work at a warehouse


----------



## STEVE GAMING (Sep 7, 2022)

Crusile said:


> Dont waste your life energy on stem (hard science classes) and work a chill job like teacher or retail worker


I need money for surgeries.....


----------



## Crusile (Sep 7, 2022)

fruitgunpop said:


> Life is about seasons.
> Waste all the energy required rn to have a prosperous future for yourself then u can chill.
> This guy most likely don't take care of himself and is fat and balding


literal pipedream, never happens


----------



## Crusile (Sep 7, 2022)

bara said:


> I don't understand.
> 
> What is the alternative.
> 
> An arts degree?


Any arts degree is fine.
Economics degree
English degree
IT degree
Linguistics degree
Computer science degree
Accounting degree
Nursing degree
Teaching degree
Internet hustler (youtuber)
Gambler
Retail/warehouse/store clerk
Security guard
Painter


----------



## Crusile (Sep 7, 2022)

> *Mass-psychosis*
> There was a lot of fanboyism going on where we were telling ourself "this university is great" when the reality was the exact opposite of that, it wasn't "great" at all.
> 
> I once made the delusional comment to someone "it's not about what they teach us it is that we learn to think properly" and he of course bough into that cope but i myself even then didn't really believe it, you don't learn proper critical thinking at universities.
> ...


vintologi 2022 may


----------



## bara (Sep 7, 2022)

Crusile said:


> Any arts degree is fine.
> Economics degree
> English degree
> IT degree
> ...


Some of those are STEM/Finance.

You listed alternatives that will land you in a dead end/miserable life if you have no passion for it (English degree).


----------



## Deleted member 20097 (Sep 7, 2022)

Crusile said:


> Any arts degree is fine.
> Economics degree
> English degree
> IT degree
> ...


How bout successful Hollywood actor?


----------



## Crusile (Sep 7, 2022)

bara said:


> Some of those are STEM/Finance.
> 
> You listed alternatives that will land you in a dead end/miserable life if you have no passion for it (English degree).


You can get a white collar office job with any arts degree


----------



## bara (Sep 7, 2022)

Crusile said:


> You can get a white collar office job with any arts degree


Ok man


----------



## GeneticAbomination (Sep 7, 2022)

Big COPE


----------



## Witheredly90 (Sep 7, 2022)

Crusile said:


> Any arts degree is fine.
> Economics degree
> English degree
> IT degree
> ...


Computer science is STEM JFL. The people who get payed a lot in most of these fields have heavy math skills the top people in finance have a dual major in mathematics

Also don't even bother going to Uni if your going to get an Art or English degree. Being a teacher sucks unless your a woman. Most teacher women just marry a good husband and still get a nice life if your a male teacher its not going to be a good life you will never make more then 50-60K a year just because a career is easy doesn't make it a good long term choice. I would consider being a professor those guys have good lives but other then that sounds rough...


----------



## Witheredly90 (Sep 7, 2022)

bara said:


> Some of those are STEM/Finance.
> 
> You listed alternatives that will land you in a dead end/miserable life if you have no passion for it (English degree).


Yeah idk if this guy is trolling he has a lot of weird takes on things.

Finance and some business majors with combined math skills or STEM/Medicine are probably the only undergrad paths that are worthwhile


----------



## Improver (Sep 7, 2022)

Jfl at all of you slavemaxxing. Im gonna enjoy giving tennis classes for 40 usd the hour in chadstralia


----------



## Witheredly90 (Sep 7, 2022)

Improver said:


> Jfl at all of you slavemaxxing. Im gonna enjoy giving tennis classes for 40 usd the hour in chadstralia


Software devs can make 100 an hour


----------



## OneTwoThree (Sep 7, 2022)

Witheredly90 said:


> Computer science is STEM JFL. The people who get payed a lot in most of these fields have heavy math skills the top people in finance have a dual major in mathematics
> 
> Also don't even bother going to Uni if your going to get an Art or English degree. Being a teacher sucks unless your a woman. Most teacher women just marry a good husband and still get a nice life if your a male teacher its not going to be a good life you will never make more then 50-60K a year just because a career is easy doesn't make it a good long term choice. I would consider being a professor those guys have good lives but other then that sounds rough...


Computer science is stem but math here is quite easy compared to others studies.


----------



## Witheredly90 (Sep 7, 2022)

OneTwoThree said:


> Computer science is stem but math here is quite easy compared to others studies.


I guess compared to physics or something


----------



## bara (Sep 7, 2022)

The only legitimate office job you will be able to get (without going into Uni) yourself into without the use of nepotism/other unconventional methods is Computer Science (software engineering/data analysis etc. to be specific), and that is no easy road.

Good luck getting into any relevant finance/accounting job aside from working at a dead end branch without a bachelors degree and or a target school to back you up.

Or engineering on the hardware side for example, do you really think you will be working for Lockheed without coming out of a school with a STEM degree?

*Yeah here is my arts degree let me build your bombs theory.*

More often than not the decision to go into uni is something done out of "it is what I want to do" not "this is the salary I want" hence the decision to pursue it in the first place (not to say salaries are not a major factor in these decisions).

Sure there are cases where you are basically forced into it (currycels) by others, but it's not as black as white as "lol you will be a slave after uni".

I know more people (and yes this is anecdotal) stuck doing dead end jobs (Walmart, etc.) who don't have any post secondary (Community College/Uni) education who regret how badly they fucked up in highschool than those who regret going to Uni.

Do I think Uni is the answer to everything?

No, I have always suggested trades as an alternative if you are not interested in academia.

More specifically, I think STEM/Finance/Accounting is the road to take as that is backed up by data, and if you look at "useless" degrees such as literature that is generally something people unfortunately associate with going into Uni more often than the degrees that lead to success.


----------



## tehVigilante (Sep 7, 2022)

STEM is for cucks, plain and simple. Winners in life are athletes, musicians, actors and self made millionaires.


----------



## tooLOW (Sep 7, 2022)

tehVigilante said:


> STEM is for cucks, plain and simple. Winners in life are athletes, musicians, actors and self made millionaires.


just have 1/1 000 000 000 genetics theory.


----------



## tehVigilante (Sep 7, 2022)

tooLOW said:


> just have 1/1 000 000 000 genetics theory.



Obviously, thats what life is all about. 

But seriously most guys in STEM look like cucks and act like cucks...Its a nerd parade basicly. Very unnantractive to women tbh


----------



## Deleted member 18931 (Sep 7, 2022)

Brutal everyone who does stem where I'm at is a rice cel or currycel slaving for 16 hours a day while supermarket Chad fucks their women


----------



## Rt-Rust1 (Sep 7, 2022)

tehVigilante said:


> Obviously, thats what life is all about.
> 
> But seriously most guys in STEM look like cucks and act like cucks...Its a nerd parade basicly. Very unnantractive to women tbh


Are there women in stem?


----------



## Witheredly90 (Sep 7, 2022)

tehVigilante said:


> STEM is for cucks, plain and simple. Winners in life are athletes, musicians, actors and self made millionaires.


Yeah a lot of people were ugly I knew one CS chad but he had autism still had a gf. I think to be interested in it on some level you need to be alienated from society so being non NT or autistic or a loner of some kind. But there are also plenty of CS managers who are chads


----------



## Witheredly90 (Sep 7, 2022)

Gallowglass said:


> Brutal everyone who does stem where I'm at is a rice cel or currycel slaving for 16 hours a day while supermarket Chad fucks their women


CS has good work life balance? Yeah sometimes you are on the computer for 10 hours a day but I would say 4 hours of that is actual hardcore focused work. If you have no commute (online work) its a pretty good dream especially if you can get a manager role which means less mentally taxing work


----------



## tooLOW (Sep 7, 2022)

Witheredly90 said:


> CS has good work life balance? Yeah sometimes you are on the computer for 10 hours a day but I would say 4 hours of that is actual hardcore focused work. If you have no commute (online work) its a pretty good dream especially if you can get a manager role which means less mentally taxing work


git hub and stackoverflow 
its not your code
its our code


----------



## Witheredly90 (Sep 7, 2022)

tooLOW said:


> git hub and stackoverflow
> its not your code
> its our code


A lot of coding these days is pulling together existing code. Coding classes where you have to write an original solution for a simple problem are pretty bs for this reason if its a simple problem chances are the solution exists or you can find a soultion and copy it just slightly changing it to adapt to what you want.


----------



## Nims (Sep 7, 2022)

Crusile said:


>



This nigga is an incel wtf?









Vintologi (user)







incels.wiki







> He also considers himself volcel due to being a standardcel.


Lol sure.


----------



## Nims (Sep 7, 2022)

Nims said:


> This nigga is an incel wtf?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> He now says that he changed his mind on incelicide and only wants incels to transition to female.


Wtf. This nigga wants more MTF? He must be gay or smth.


----------



## cloUder (Sep 7, 2022)

poorcel lazycel cope thread


----------



## tooLOW (Sep 7, 2022)

cloUder said:


> poorcel lazycel cope thread


your pfp gives me epileptic seizure


----------



## Nims (Sep 7, 2022)

What type of channel have you linked op? 

This was the guys most recent video. Its 45 minutes he has a google doc or something and shit about why its beneficial to become a mtf.


----------



## LachowskiWannabe (Sep 7, 2022)

tehVigilante said:


> STEM is for cucks, plain and simple. Winners in life are athletes, musicians, actors and self made millionaires.


utter cope


----------



## Crusile (Sep 7, 2022)

.


----------



## Crusile (Sep 7, 2022)

Witheredly90 said:


> Computer science is STEM JFL. The people who get payed a lot in most of these fields have heavy math skills the top people in finance have a dual major in mathematics


None of what I listed is stem


----------



## Crusile (Sep 7, 2022)

bara said:


> I know more people (and yes this is anecdotal) stuck doing dead end jobs (Walmart, etc.) who don't have any post secondary (Community College/Uni) education who regret how badly they fucked up in highschool than those who regret going to Uni.


THey've been brainwashed their whole lives to think having a chill "deadend job" is a bad thing


----------



## Witheredly90 (Sep 7, 2022)

Crusile said:


> None of what I listed is stem


CS is stem

Science Technology Engineering Mathematics



Crusile said:


> Any arts degree is fine.
> Economics degree
> English degree
> IT degree
> ...


CS and IT fit the criteria also top accounting economics and Finance people all minor in math or CS so unless you have a connection to get a 6 figure+ job you need math and or coding soft skills with a lot of these business majors. English Art and Linguistics is just nonsense and worthless

Getting a deadend job is not fun its honestly slightly better to be a neet. You will never be able to travel extensively or have a family retire early eat out afford nice things ect


----------



## incel194012940 (Sep 7, 2022)

Crusile said:


> THey've been brainwashed their whole lives to think having a chill "deadend job" is a bad thing


I have a “dead end job” that is only 2 hours a day and even that is more money than I can spend once I cut ridiculous spending habits that did not improve quality of life


----------



## Witheredly90 (Sep 7, 2022)

incel194012940 said:


> I have a “dead end job” that is only 2 hours a day and even that is more money than I can spend once I cut ridiculous spending habits that did not improve quality of life


I make 3 grand a month and I get in debt an extra 500 a month? Hookers aren't cheap here


----------



## bara (Sep 7, 2022)

Crusile said:


> THey've been brainwashed their whole lives to think having a chill "deadend job" is a bad thing


With the current cost of living, yes, it is shit.

Try raising children with dead end jobs and giving them a good life.

Not everything is about having a “chill” job that pays you fuck all for being a drone on a daily basis with no upward mobility in your career. 

Do you seriously think working the same exact dead end job for years on end with little to no increase in wage is a good thing?

If anything you’ve been brainwashed into thinking STEM/trades are shit because you are too low IQ to do anything relevant so you continue to shit on those who choose to do so for your own good.

Just hedonistic nhilism theory.


----------



## bara (Sep 7, 2022)

incel194012940 said:


> I have a “dead end job” that is only 2 hours a day and even that is more money than I can spend once I cut ridiculous spending habits that did not improve quality of life


Working 2 hours a day being able to provide you with “more money than you can spend” leads me to believe you still live with your mother. 

Irrelevant.


----------



## bara (Sep 7, 2022)

Crusile said:


> None of what I listed is stem
> 
> 
> Crusile said:
> ...


----------



## incel194012940 (Sep 7, 2022)

Witheredly90 said:


> I make 3 grand a month and I get in debt an extra 500 a month? Hookers aren't cheap here


But pornhub at the public library is free


bara said:


> Working 2 hours a day being able to provide you with “more money than you can spend” leads me to believe you still live with your mother.
> 
> Irrelevant.


i live underground


----------



## Adamsmith12345 (Sep 7, 2022)

just soundcloudmaxx, YouTube max bro

I’m sure you’ll succeed


----------



## Lancelot Lovejoy (Sep 7, 2022)

fruitgunpop said:


> Life is about seasons.
> Waste all the energy required rn to have a prosperous future for yourself then u can chill.
> This guy most likely don't take care of himself and is fat and balding



This guy actually has a PhD in solid state physics along with numerous publications as well as patents for medical technology. He's also gymmaxed.
It got him nowhere as far as dating is concerned. He spent 50-80 hours a week working with stinky pajeets while guys in the service sector got to work with prime aged women.

Furthermore, the amount of time it took to attain a STEM PhD from an elite university meant that he had to spend his college years just studymaxing. 
He grew up believing that attaining his academic/career goals meant that everything else in his life would work out well. It didn't. Romance doesn't just happen the way that it did for boomers. Especially not if you spend most of your waking hours working in a male dominated STEM field. He also mentioned in other videos that most of his STEM classmates are either incel or married to a low tier Becky. Meanwhile, all the guys from highschool who just chilled and party maxed have families. 
His thesis is that a STEM oriented life massively increases the odds of inceldom.

This is a warning to zoomer men from a guy who took his STEMmaxing about as far as you can take it.


----------



## Witheredly90 (Sep 7, 2022)

Lancelot Lovejoy said:


> This guy actually has a PhD in solid state physics along with numerous publications as well as patents for medical technology. He's also gymmaxed.
> It got him nowhere as far as dating is concerned. He spent 50-80 hours a week working with stinky pajeets while guys in the service sector got to work with prime aged women.
> 
> Furthermore, the amount of time it took to attain a STEM PhD from an elite university meant that he had to spend his college years just studymaxing.
> ...


Cause /= causation. A lot of people in STEM would have been incels either way. I do agree that being a PHD physics major is probably not a good idea unless your a 1 in 10000 genius who has something of value to offer the world but there's a middle ground just get a 4 year degree in CS or MIS. Something tech/information or finance based is probably your best bet.

Wage slaving won't work for any career if you are ugly do you think the 5'4 Indian working as a doctor would be any better if he got a meme degree and partied?

The issue is these guys think their money and degree will make up for them being a loser in all aspects. If your very ugly or autistic a STEM job will only help you betabux vs a normie with these jobs can get a smart mid tier wife and have a good life 99% of the time. Money can help you a lot but it can't preform miracles it cannot turn an incel into a normie or a normie into a chad...


----------



## bara (Sep 7, 2022)

Lancelot Lovejoy said:


> This guy actually has a PhD in solid state physics along with numerous publications as well as patents for medical technology. He's also gymmaxed.
> It got him nowhere as far as dating is concerned. He spent 50-80 hours a week working with stinky pajeets while guys in the service sector got to work with prime aged women.
> 
> Furthermore, the amount of time it took to attain a STEM PhD from an elite university meant that he had to spend his college years just studymaxing.
> ...


Appeal to authority fallacy and this guy is just miserable trying to spread his doom around.

You don’t need a fucking PHD to make bank at FAANGs lol, that was his fault.

I’ve said this before, if you land in STEM chances are you were socially awkward to begin with (not always but often the case).

STEM doesn’t cause you to be socially awkward, it attracts the socially awkward.

This is a problem with himself not STEM itself.

You are telling me if this guy went into anything outside STEM his life would magically get better?

Go into finance if you want to have a more social professional life.


----------



## Witheredly90 (Sep 7, 2022)

bara said:


> Appeal to authority fallacy and this guy is just miserable trying to spread his doom around.
> 
> You don’t need a fucking PHD to make bank at FAANGs lol, that was his fault.
> 
> ...


What degree or career path are you pursuing ?


----------



## bara (Sep 7, 2022)

Witheredly90 said:


> What degree or career path are you pursuing ?


Finance finishing in December.

Looking to get into FP&A or corporate development.

Maybe PE if I can get into IB and stomach the hours but I doubt it lol.


----------



## Deleted member 18931 (Sep 7, 2022)

only people who like stem are chinks and curry's whos parents force them to do it for 16 hours a day


----------



## Witheredly90 (Sep 7, 2022)

bara said:


> Finance finishing in December.
> 
> Looking to get into FP&A or corporate development.
> 
> Maybe PE if I can get into IB and stomach the hours but I doubt it lol.


I'm 19 got some college credit and AP about a semester worth I will probably go into MIS. I heard Finance is not good unless you go to Ivy League or feeder schools. Or if you wanted to get a good job to just get a math degree and minor in Finance.

I think MIS is a good compromise


----------



## Witheredly90 (Sep 7, 2022)

Gallowglass said:


> only people who like stem are chinks and curry's whos parents force them to do it for 16 hours a day


Plenty of White guys in it too... Its only because the prerequisite is being semi smart so most Asians and Indians qualify.


----------



## poopoohead (Sep 7, 2022)

bara said:


> Yeah here is my arts degree let me build your bombs theory.


I love theories


----------



## bara (Sep 7, 2022)

Witheredly90 said:


> I'm 19 got some college credit and AP about a semester worth I will probably go into MIS. I heard Finance is not good unless you go to Ivy League or feeder schools. Or if you wanted to get a good job to just get a math degree and minor in Finance.
> 
> I think MIS is a good compromise


I would say this is mostly true for IB.

IB is “technically” the equivalent of working as a software engineer, it’s basically what every finance bro dreams of, except it’s usually a pipe dream and they don’t realize the hellish hours that are ahead of them (think 8am to 10pm daily). 

Working at something like Goldman or JP Morgan is on par with having a FAANG on your resume.

Regardless, finance isn’t all just IB. 

There’s a lot of things you can do that don’t need you to be from a target school, but it does help a lot.

What is most important is networking and getting internships asap.

Make a LinkedIn and be fake as fuck and befriend everyone you can.

As for the math degree thing, it is true that a lot of people with math degrees can move into finance, I’d say especially true for quantitative finance, but it’s not the end of the world if you just have a finance degree, again it’s mostly about internships, networking, club/school/community activity etc. 


There’s also accounting, and working at a big 4. Once you have big 4 on your resume (basically the FAANGs of accounting) you can leverage that into really well paying jobs.

This will help :







Rather oversimplified but it provides guidance.


----------



## Crusile (Sep 7, 2022)

Witheredly90 said:


> I'm 19 got some college credit and AP about a semester worth I will probably go into MIS. I heard Finance is not good unless you go to Ivy League or feeder schools. Or if you wanted to get a good job to just get a math degree and minor in Finance.
> 
> I think MIS is a good compromise


you should never do a "finance degree", they are completely worthless. The only useful classes in finance degrees are macromicroeconomics


----------



## Lancelot Lovejoy (Sep 7, 2022)

bara said:


> Appeal to authority fallacy and this guy is just miserable trying to spread his doom around.
> 
> You don’t need a fucking PHD to make bank at FAANGs lol, that was his fault.
> 
> ...


I'm simply paraphrasing what this guy has said over several videos. I'm not really sure how that's an appeal to authority fallacy. 
Would his life have been better had he not attained the level of education that he did? Considering the amount of work it took to get a PhD, plus the amount of work required after you land a job and start working on parents etc, i think he could've at least had a chance to enjoy his youth, regardless of any other personal problems. 


Witheredly90 said:


> Cause /= causation. A lot of people in STEM would have been incels either way. I do agree that being a PHD physics major is probably not a good idea unless your a 1 in 10000 genius who has something of value to offer the world but there's a middle ground just get a 4 year degree in CS or MIS. Something tech/information or finance based is probably your best bet.
> 
> Wage slaving won't work for any career if you are ugly do you think the 5'4 Indian working as a doctor would be any better if he got a meme degree and partied?
> 
> The issue is these guys think their money and degree will make up for them being a loser in all aspects. If your very ugly or autistic a STEM job will only help you betabux vs a normie with these jobs can get a smart mid tier wife and have a good life 99% of the time. Money can help you a lot but it can't preform miracles it cannot turn an incel into a normie or a normie into a chad...


This guy was, in fact, a genius. He stated in other vids that he has a 155 iq, perfect SAT scores etc. The reason he attributes many of his social failures to STEMmaxing is because the amount of effort required made him sacrifice social experiences in his youth. I do agree that it's a better idea to do a 4 year degree instead. 

Btw, I know two CS chads who got high level coding jobs after uni. I outslayed them massively post uni bc I had the time to go out and meet people. 

I think it's important for young guys who have a lot of non career social aspirations to remember that pursuing STEM work means that there's a good chance they'll have to put alot of that on the back burner indefinitely


----------



## Deleted member 18931 (Sep 7, 2022)

Witheredly90 said:


> Plenty of White guys in it too... Its only because the prerequisite is being semi smart so most Asians and Indians qualify.







Future of all stemcels


----------



## Moggie (Sep 7, 2022)

Crusile said:


> chill job
> 
> teacher or retail worker


----------



## Moggie (Sep 7, 2022)

Gallowglass said:


> View attachment 1858195
> 
> Future of all stemcels


provided the degree is not a gigameme having the piece of paper helps you earn more than those without and you recoup the costs in a few years


----------



## Crusile (Sep 7, 2022)

bara said:


> Working 2 hours a day being able to provide you with “more money than you can spend” leads me to believe you still live with your mother.
> 
> Irrelevant.


 cost of living
but noo you cant live with your parents or have a nomad (homeless) lifestyle, u must consoom $3000 a month living expenses


----------



## Witheredly90 (Sep 7, 2022)

Lancelot Lovejoy said:


> I'm simply paraphrasing what this guy has said over several videos. I'm not really sure how that's an appeal to authority fallacy.
> Would his life have been better had he not attained the level of education that he did? Considering the amount of work it took to get a PhD, plus the amount of work required after you land a job and start working on parents etc, i think he could've at least had a chance to enjoy his youth, regardless of any other personal problems.
> 
> This guy was, in fact, a genius. He stated in other vids that he has a 155 iq, perfect SAT scores etc. The reason he attributes many of his social failures to STEMmaxing is because the amount of effort required made him sacrifice social experiences in his youth. I do agree that it's a better idea to do a 4 year degree instead.
> ...


Its hard to say man... I know a genius similar to your friend who is in an Ivy League school doing autistic shit all day but its the only thing stimulating enough for a guy like that.

I do agree that being one of these autists who spends 12 hours a day coding is bad. I mean I might grind for year but I can't grind for 5 years straight. You gotta live a little which means taking gap years and enjoying life. If you get a 4 year degree and work hard you can still manage to have fun and get crucial soft skills. Like ideally before 25 you should have math/coding softskills and maybe something like learning a second language


----------



## Witheredly90 (Sep 7, 2022)

Gallowglass said:


> View attachment 1858195
> 
> Future of all stemcels


Better to be an autist with money then a broke autist.


----------



## SeiGun (Sep 7, 2022)

you need to be blackpilled if you want to persuit STEMcel path, or you gonna get cucked hard in every turn of your life, 
your sacrifice and work all most likely going to get capitalize by some boomer or chad with lower intelligence than you


----------



## Witheredly90 (Sep 7, 2022)

bara said:


> I would say this is mostly true for IB.
> 
> IB is “technically” the equivalent of working as a software engineer, it’s basically what every finance bro dreams of, except it’s usually a pipe dream and they don’t realize the hellish hours that are ahead of them (think 8am to 10pm daily).
> 
> ...


Interesting image... Btw out of curiosity have ever heard of an MIS degree I know they relate a lot to Finance or have overlapping roles...


----------



## Lancelot Lovejoy (Sep 7, 2022)

Witheredly90 said:


> Its hard to say man... I know a genius similar to your friend who is in an Ivy League school doing autistic shit all day but its the only thing stimulating enough for a guy like that.
> 
> I do agree that being one of these autists who spends 12 hours a day coding is bad. I mean I might grind for year but I can't grind for 5 years straight. You gotta live a little which means taking gap years and enjoying life. If you get a 4 year degree and work hard you can still manage to have fun and get crucial soft skills. Like ideally before 25 you should have math/coding softskills and maybe something like learning a second language


In think you have the right approach to a work life balance. A true genius is so consumed with whatever niche they're obsessed with that they don't really have control over it. Normal people, however, do. 
I think those goals are very achievable before 25 with some partying/travel etc mixed in. One of my STEMcel comp e friends also recommends just getting a job with a non elite company away from any major urban hubs. The pay will still be good, but nowhere close to the best. However, you're way more likely to work a regular 9 to 5 most of the time compared to the demands that a more elite companies make.


----------



## Witheredly90 (Sep 7, 2022)

Lancelot Lovejoy said:


> In think you have the right approach to a work life balance. A true genius is so consumed with whatever niche they're obsessed with that they don't really have control over it. Normal people, however, do.
> I think those goals are very achievable before 25 with some partying/travel etc mixed in. One of my STEMcel comp e friends also recommends just getting a job with a non elite company away from any major urban hubs. The pay will still be good, but nowhere close to the best. However, you're way more likely to work a regular 9 to 5 most of the time compared to the demands that a more elite companies make.


I want to hopefully get an online job don't want to reveal too much but my dads job is pretty sweet and he just works 40-50 hours a week at home


----------



## Deleted member 18931 (Sep 7, 2022)

Moggie said:


> provided the degree is not a gigameme having the piece of paper helps you earn more than those without and you recoup the costs in a few years


true. i have confirmed 200IQ so I should rise the ranks of the corporate ladder quick and make $1,000,000 a year easily


----------



## Moggie (Sep 7, 2022)

Gallowglass said:


> true. i have confirmed 200IQ so I should rise the ranks of the corporate ladder quick and make $1,000,000 a year easily


----------



## Witheredly90 (Sep 7, 2022)

Crusile said:


> you should never do a "finance degree", they are completely worthless. The only useful classes in finance degrees are macromicroeconomics


So why is a finance degree worse then an econ one?


----------



## Crusile (Sep 7, 2022)

Witheredly90 said:


> So why is a finance degree worse then an econ one?


there isnt much to "finance". Finance classes are filler classes to extract money idk. Its a made up degree, not a real subject vs economics is which is a real subject


----------



## Tylermax (Sep 9, 2022)

LachowskiWannabe said:


> utter cope


Every girl I know anytime I tell her a friend of mine does computer science she's despised and they instantly consider him a nerd. Only profession that women admire and instantly think of it as high value is doctor or lawyer. Then they get horny by cops firefighters athletes and actors. That's life. Computer science is cope. Saturated and people who actually make money are not even doing it for the money they genuinely love this shit but unfortunately most of them are virgin looking with skinny asf forearms. Name me one famous CS YouTuber who is buffed and manly looking. Noone.


----------



## bara (Sep 9, 2022)

Crusile said:


> there isnt much to "finance". Finance classes are filler classes to extract money idk. Its a made up degree, not a real subject vs economics is which is a real subject


You do realize "finance degree" is an oversimplification right.

It is an extension of a business administration/commerce degree in which you choose to major in the subject of Finance (or others) in your 3rd year.

In 90% of these BBA degrees you are exposed to economics, accounting, IT, HR, operations, management, finance, and a whole list of other classes by default not just limited to your major.

And jfl at thinking an economics degree is more valuable than finance.

Every single bank and financial institution is composed of finance majors in the back, middle and their front offices.

You are simply pulling shit out of your ass.

Goes to show how delusional you are.


----------



## Crusile (Sep 9, 2022)

bara said:


> You do realize "finance degree" is an oversimplification right.
> 
> It is an extension of a business administration/commerce degree in which you choose to major in the subject of Finance (or others) in your 3rd year.
> 
> ...


an economics degree is more valuable, finance classes and business class are literally worthless. You can learn the entirely of the field of finance in a few weeks. Finance is good for slavery tier office jobs good luck lil bro


----------



## bara (Sep 9, 2022)

Crusile said:


> an economics degree is more valuable, finance classes and business class are literally worthless. You can learn the entirely of the field of finance in a few weeks. Finance is good for slavery tier office jobs good luck lil bro


The only reason I am responding to you is that I worry at the young impressionable people that may fall for your blatant misinformation and degeneracy.

And the irony in that I have experience with both Econ and finance concentrations and you are just a random basement dweller for all I know.

With Econ you’ll most likely end up in 2 places :

Either working as an economist at your government /federal bank (and this is if you are genuinely gifted/high IQ) or continuing to do research via academia at schools.

The competition for these jobs is significant.

Not much outside that. 

You can ask every Econ professor what the road path is for an Econ degree and they will tell you this exact same thing.

And as I already said, even as a finance major you will be exposed to Econ classes (macro and micro) and the farther you go into Econ the more theoretical it becomes to the point where the classes start to become useless in a real world setting (in comparison to finance), which is why most Econ graduates end in academia(research) or a government bank in the best case, there isn’t much use for their work outside that. Banks don’t need many economists, most of their higher end work is theoretical in nature.

Only the fundamentals of economics are necessary at the industry level, which is easy stuff. 

With a finance/business degree the doors are infinitely more open, you can go into banking, real estate, HR, project development, supply chain and operations, accounting and so on.

You are a delusional person who continuous to shit on these ideas with 0 data to back up your claims aside from dog shit cherry picked articles and from my understanding so far has not actually stepped foot into a university but claims to know all about it.


 







> Overall employment of financial analysts is projected to grow 9 percent from 2021 to 2031, *faster than the average for all occupations.
> 
> About 32,000 openings for financial analysts are projected each year, on average, over the decade.* Many of those openings are expected to result from the need to replace workers who transfer to different occupations or exit the labor force, such as to retire.











Financial Analysts : Occupational Outlook Handbook: : U.S. Bureau of Labor Statistics


Financial analysts guide businesses and individuals in decisions about expending money to attain profit.




www.bls.gov













> Employment of economists is projected to grow 6 percent from 2021 to 2031, about as fast as the average for all occupations.
> 
> *About 1,400 openings for economists are projected each year, on average, over the decade. *Many of those openings are expected to result from the need to replace workers who transfer to different occupations or exit the labor force, such as to retire.













Economists : Occupational Outlook Handbook: : U.S. Bureau of Labor Statistics


Economists collect and analyze data, research trends, and evaluate economic issues for resources, goods, and services.




www.bls.gov





Ignoring this thread now


----------



## Crusile (Sep 10, 2022)

bara said:


> The only reason I am responding to you is that I worry at the young impressionable people that may fall for your blatant misinformation and degeneracy.
> 
> And the irony in that I have experience with both Econ and finance concentrations and you are just a random basement dweller for all I know.
> 
> ...


LOL you can get a "financial analyst" job with an economics degree. "economists" have graduate degrees 


> You can ask every Econ professor what the road path is for an Econ degree and they will tell you this exact same thing.


autism


----------



## Crusile (Sep 10, 2022)

The the curriculum is almost worthless, I feel bad for you if you actually did a finance degree


----------



## Crusile (Sep 10, 2022)

I doubt bara has ever had a job in the industry, jfl he thinks "economists" are undergrads?
Econ degrees bar you from finance and banking related jobs..because.


----------

